# O2 through a co2 diffuser



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

Trying to get tiny O2 bubbles in my nano shrimp tank. Just hooked up my ceramic diffuser to my airpump and no joy no bubbles from the diffuser. 
Any suggestions? Bigger airpump (120l hr at the moment) or best to go for a nano diffuser?


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Feb 2013)

The pressure in an air pump is no where near the pressure in a c02 cyclinder, here where the problem lies. Why no just buy an airs tone, they're cheap enough.


----------



## nduli (16 Feb 2013)

I suspected so,thanks for confirming ian. Had an eheim one on there which produced massive bubbles, added air stone which gives smaller bubbles, ask I suppose is what Lphr do I need to create enough pressure to drive a diffuser?


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Feb 2013)

I'm not sure the pressures can be equated to lph vs bar. Tbh, I don't think you'll find an air pump that will cut it.


----------



## Gary Nelson (16 Feb 2013)

The Ehiem air stones are good, adjustable and will give you micro bubbles on the fine setting.


----------



## Palm Tree (17 Feb 2013)

What about wooden airstones?


----------



## nduli (17 Feb 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> The Ehiem air stones are good, adjustable and will give you micro bubbles on the fine setting.



Adjustable? 

Jumps out of bed to investigate.....


----------



## nduli (17 Feb 2013)

Palm Tree said:


> What about wooden airstones?



Yep read about those last night. Will look into when I am near my Lfs again.


----------



## nduli (17 Feb 2013)

nduli said:


> Adjustable?
> 
> Jumps out of bed to investigate.....



Adjusted. Much happier. Thanks for pointer.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2013)

First of all using an air pump won't give you oxygen bubbles - it will give you air bubbles in the tank that are mainly nitrogen.  If you want O2 bubbles, get an O2 cylinder and then you could run it just like a CO2 cylinder using an atomiser.

Second, why do you want such tiny air bubbles?  What's the aim?  The main function of air in an aquarium is to move the water increasing the amount of water exposed to the air for gaseous exchange, as well as slightly increasing the surface area of water exposed to air by including the surface area of the bubbles too.  However in a lightly stocked tank you probably wouldn't need any more circulation past the air used to run a gentle air powered filter.


----------



## nduli (17 Feb 2013)

Ed, thanks for the guidance. What's the logic behind mainly nitrogen bubbles? 
I wanted smaller bubbles as the tank is small and to disturb surface a little to break up slight surface scum and improve O2 exchange in water given there are shrimps in there, ps and I love the diffusers so aesthetic aspect to it too


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2013)

nduli said:


> Ed, thanks for the guidance. What's the logic behind mainly nitrogen bubbles?


 
Atmosphere of Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Air is 78% Nitrogen, 21% Oxygen and around 1% of everything else.



nduli said:


> I wanted smaller bubbles as the tank is small and to disturb surface a little to break up slight surface scum and improve O2 exchange in water given there are shrimps in there, ps and I love the diffusers so aesthetic aspect to it too


 
Sounds like you just need a small fine air stone.


----------



## nduli (17 Feb 2013)

Ed Seeley said:


> Atmosphere of Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Air is 78% Nitrogen, 21% Oxygen and around 1% of everything else.
> 
> (Sheepish....), everyday is a school day.
> ...



The eheim has been adjusted and bubbles are small enough. Thanks for guidance.


----------

